# vibration



## jwk (Sep 3, 2005)

I've been having a vibration from the front (98Altima). I replaced the axle and cv boot, new tires, balanced the tires but at 75mph the vibration is felt. What could be the problem??


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

jwk said:


> I've been having a vibration from the front (98Altima). I replaced the axle and cv boot, new tires, balanced the tires but at 75mph the vibration is felt. What could be the problem??


hmmm... try the engine mounts


----------



## jwk (Sep 3, 2005)

tcratboy321 said:


> hmmm... try the engine mounts



The vibration is felt on the steering...could the engine mounts cause that..???


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes the engine mount can cause that. before you change out the mounts though, first check the bushings in the passenger side control arm. if you have or have had a power steering leak, the bushing will be worn out.


----------

